# A Good algea eater



## jeppun21 (May 2, 2011)

Was wondering whats a good algea eater thats small... i have a 14 gallon tank

thank you

Perameters are

PH:7.6
HIGH PH:7.8
Ammonia:0.0
Nitrate:0.0
Nitrite:0.0

My tank is heavly planted with some drift wood

Thanks
jep


----------



## Beaches (May 28, 2011)

Oto's are great algae eaters (I have 5 of them) and stay smalll enough for that size tank. They can be fussy and only eat certain types of algae though and they do appreciate being kept in a group. Snails would help as long as you don't end up being overrun with them LOL. What other fish are in the tank ?

Do you know what type of algae it is? You may be able to solve it by just reducing the light, cut back on feeding etc. I noticed that your nitrates are O, is that because your tank is heavily planted or is your tank cycling...just curious .


----------



## jeppun21 (May 2, 2011)

Um from what i can see i have a build up in the bank of my tank of brownish algea.. i dont specifically knw the name of that type but thats whats been present.. Um the other fish that i have a clown pleco.. from what i understand they are not great algea eaters and it doesnt seem like hes touching the brown algea. and the other fish i have is a single female guppy.. Yes my plant is heavly planted.. i have some drift wood.. with java fern moneywort plant and amazon sword... So how many otos do u thnk i can have in a tank this size


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Guppies like to be in groups as well. To prevent over population you could get a few more females. I wish I lived close to you, I could give you a handful of female Guppies. I love my little Otto's. I guess I would get 3 in a tank that size. You will be pretty stocked already then.


----------



## jeppun21 (May 2, 2011)

Thank you They have to like have a place where fish hobbyist like gather and like trade or give fish or fish supplies lol

I thnk i'll be getting about 3 ottos..

thank you 
jep


----------



## Beaches (May 28, 2011)

jeppun21 said:


> Um from what i can see i have a build up in the bank of my tank of brownish algea.. i dont specifically knw the name of that type but thats whats been present.. Um the other fish that i have a clown pleco.. from what i understand they are not great algea eaters and it doesnt seem like hes touching the brown algea. and the other fish i have is a single female guppy.. Yes my plant is heavly planted.. i have some drift wood.. with java fern moneywort plant and amazon sword... So how many otos do u thnk i can have in a tank this size


Is your tank just newly established? Sounds like it is just brown algae (diatoms) that nearly all new tanks get and it usually goes away on its own once the tank/water chemistry has stabilised. It is very easy to ripe off. Checking the phosphate levels can be a good idea when algae problems arise.

Diatoms are one of the Oto's favourite food, but if your tank is newly setup I would suggest waiting at least 3-6 mths before adding the Oto's due to their sensitivity to water quality. I have never kept a planted tank so can't really comment, but having 0 readings across the board doesn't sound right, unless the plants are using up all the nitrates, you should have some level of nitrates showing.

If/when you do buy them, pick ones with nice round stomachs, shows they have been eating well. My Oto's also seem a lot more active since I turned the temperature down to 23* Celsius (instead of 25*), due to the Medakas preferring cooler temps., The oto's seem to prefer it too.

I have never kept plecos either, but thought they would need more space, but you may have plans for a bigger tank in the future.


----------



## jeppun21 (May 2, 2011)

TO BEACHES:

My tank is not newly set up.. I have had it running for about 6 months going into 7 months.. Yeah i thnk my nitrates are like that due to my tank being heavely planted...

thanks 
jep


----------



## jeppun21 (May 2, 2011)

Is there any other good small algea eaters besides otos or amano shirmp that are small?


----------



## HMlairy (Jan 22, 2011)

Zebra Nerite Snails! They are cheap, small, pretty and affective at reducing algae growth


----------



## Beaches (May 28, 2011)

jeppun21 said:


> TO BEACHES:
> 
> My tank is not newly set up.. I have had it running for about 6 months going into 7 months.. Yeah i thnk my nitrates are like that due to my tank being heavely planted...
> 
> ...


That should be fine then. Oto's can get through algae really quickly, so you will still need to suppliment their diet if you decide on getting them.

If the algae has suddenly appeared or really bad, you may want to try and find out the cause of it. Algae eaters are good but they only mask the problem, not solve it. 

Perhaps you just need to clean the back of your tank more often LOL ;-) you may have to disturb some of the plants if they are in the way.


----------



## ashokantony (Apr 5, 2011)

HMlairy said:


> Zebra Nerite Snails! They are cheap, small, pretty and affective at reducing algae growth


+1 to Nerites.

Otas too tend to stay small but they eat only specific algae types. Since it is only a 14 gal tank, you can just use 1 snail. It will clean it up in a week or two.

Or if you want less bio load (Nerites poop a lot too), go with a couple of ghost shrimps.


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

I personally use a mystery snail and otos for my big tank, in my little tank I plan on adding otos to next week, as I had to wait for algae growth. 
A mytery snail is interesting, and not asexual so without a mate of the opposite sex, reproduction wont happen like with other snails. And mystery snails do a great job at eating algae and all kinds of ugly looking things in tanks.


----------



## ashokantony (Apr 5, 2011)

LasColinasCichlids said:


> I personally use a mystery snail and otos for my big tank, in my little tank I plan on adding otos to next week, as I had to wait for algae growth.
> A mytery snail is interesting, and not asexual so without a mate of the opposite sex, reproduction wont happen like with other snails. And mystery snails do a great job at eating algae and all kinds of ugly looking things in tanks.


Agreed. I do have mystery snails as well as Nerites and they are pretty interesting creatures.

On the Otos though, if your algae is all done, they will probably starve to death. They eat a specific type of algae and the lack of algae may be bad for them. Someone can correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

If your nitrates are that low, you need to dose better ferts(Probably need to make some PMDD, or go EI) if you want the algae to diminish. Or just add more fish, or feed more generously.


----------

